# LGBT Couples?



## LaJandSahar

Hi how is everyone doing? My wife and I live in Waldorf and have for about 3 years now. We have been looking for some other LGBT young couples to meet with and haven't had any luck. I'm 30 and my wife is 28 and we just want to meet some other young couples who we could plan a game night or group date night. Most of our friends live in Alexandria or Woodbridge so it would be nice to have local friends too. 

Thanks! Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Hank

http://forums.somd.com/members/75442-GURPS


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> http://forums.somd.com/members/75442-GURPS


----------



## LaJandSahar

Hank said:


> http://forums.somd.com/members/75442-GURPS




I don't get it....


----------



## Hank

LaJandSahar said:


> I don't get it....



He is the forum LGBT expert. All you have to do is search LGBT & Gurps for the results....
http://forums.somd.com/search.php?searchid=1057762


----------



## Roman

LaJandSahar said:


> I don't get it....


 And you probably won't around here.


----------



## GURPS

LaJandSahar said:


> I don't get it....





CT is proving yet again, he hasn't matured past the 6th grade


----------



## ICit

LaJandSahar said:


> Hi how is everyone doing? My wife and I live in Waldorf and have for about 3 years now. We have been looking for some other LGBT young couples to meet with and haven't had any luck. I'm 30 and my wife is 28 and we just want to meet some other young couples who we could plan a game night or group date night. Most of our friends live in Alexandria or Woodbridge so it would be nice to have local friends too.
> 
> Thanks! Looking forward to hearing from you!





so in "group date" are you talking about swinging


----------



## ICit

Hank said:


> http://forums.somd.com/members/75442-GURPS



:snort:


----------



## LaJandSahar

ICit said:


> so in "group date" are you talking about swinging




Nope...we are just a typical couple here even though you might hear otherwise on Fox News


----------



## SG_Player1974

:worthless


----------



## ICit

LaJandSahar said:


> Nope...we are just a typical couple here even though you might hear otherwise on Fox News



keep looking here... Im sure the freaks will come out.


----------



## Toxick

LaJandSahar said:


> Nope...we are just a typical couple here even though you might hear otherwise on Fox News






And by "typical", you mean..... ?


----------



## LaJandSahar

Toxick said:


> And by "typical", you mean..... ?




Two monogamous people who are married.


----------



## Toxick

LaJandSahar said:


> Two monogamous people who are married.




Fair enough.






After a cursory search of the Fox News archives, I can't find where they argue that this is atypical.


I'll keep looking.


----------



## Monello

LaJandSahar said:


> Two monogamous people who are married.


----------



## vraiblonde

LaJandSahar said:


> We have been looking for some other LGBT young couples to meet with and haven't had any luck.



Have you checked out Meet Up?  There are a number of groups in the area, not necessarily LGBT but other young people/couples who are looking to meet others and make some pals.  You can search for groups and see what comes up.

Good luck!


----------



## LaJandSahar

vraiblonde said:


> Have you checked out Meet Up?  There are a number of groups in the area, not necessarily LGBT but other young people/couples who are looking to meet others and make some pals.  You can search for groups and see what comes up.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks! Will do


----------



## Hank

GURPS said:


> CT is proving yet again, he hasn't matured past the 6th grade



I knew you would show up!!!


----------



## GURPS

Hank said:


> I knew you would show up!!!





only because you were being your usual #### cobbling ass hole self


----------



## Hank

GURPS said:


> only because you were being your usual #### cobbling ass hole self



Turns you on, doesn't it?


----------



## itsbob

I'm cool hanging out with Lesbians.. sure the wife would be too.. unless hanging with hetero couples makes you uncomfortable.
But to admit, hetero couples are usually uncomfortable with our old people shenanigans..


----------



## mamatutu

itsbob said:


> I'm cool hanging out with Lesbians.. sure the wife would be too.. unless hanging with hetero couples makes you uncomfortable.
> But to admit, hetero couples are usually uncomfortable with our old people shenanigans..



That was really nice and funny, too!  Some of the nicest, most fun people I have ever known have been LBGT!  We are older than y'all by a long shot, so we would be incredibly boring!    I hope the OP finds some peeps to hang out with.


----------



## vraiblonde

itsbob said:


> I'm cool hanging out with Lesbians.. sure the wife would be too.. unless hanging with hetero couples makes you uncomfortable.
> But to admit, hetero couples are usually uncomfortable with our old people shenanigans..



She doesn't want to hang out with her dad.


----------



## cricketmd

LaJandSahar said:


> Nope...we are just a typical couple here even though you might hear otherwise on Fox News



 Like your sense of humor!


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> Turns you on, doesn't it?



Yes.


----------



## sockgirl77

LaJandSahar said:


> Two monogamous people who are married.



 Good answer!


----------



## SG_Player1974

sockgirl77 said:


> Yes.



You naughty, naughty girl...


----------



## sockgirl77

SG_Player1974 said:


> You naughty, naughty girl...


----------



## PsyOps

LaJandSahar said:


> Nope...we are just a typical couple here even though you might hear otherwise on Fox News



You're going to fit in just fine.


----------



## LaJandSahar

PsyOps said:


> You're going to fit in just fine.




Thank you!


----------



## LaJandSahar

cricketmd said:


> Like your sense of humor!





mamatutu said:


> That was really nice and funny, too!  Some of the nicest, most fun people I have ever known have been LBGT!  We are older than y'all by a long shot, so we would be incredibly boring!    I hope the OP finds some peeps to hang out with.



Thank you!


----------

